# The AKFF Tackle Box - suggestions



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

damn you Red,
Here i was thinking i had plenty of lures and you go and put that list up. 
I don't have that many sp's or lures'
Now i have to go back to the tackle store :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Dave ,
that might only be his wish list. 
Red didn't say he had them :lol: 
Cheers Mike


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good one Red, on current prices i figure i need to spend another $150, :shock: :shock: i was going alright until i logged on, aahhh well, its off to BCF tomorrow , love those fishing tackle shops :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I love all the lures you've both mentioned, but if I only had one, it'd be the trusty ol' slice!!
On Saturday my mate caught a ripper bream on a 1.5g one.
You catch all sorts of species on those!


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Biggera Yakker said:


> if I only had one, it'd be the trusty ol' slice!!
> On Saturday my mate caught a ripper bream on a 1.5g one.
> You catch all sorts of species on those!


I'll second that. I spent saturday morning with nill results untill I tied on one of these and had a ball catching Longtom. Very entertaining.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I can never make my mind up and end up taking a big selection if we go up the river but more often than not use a 10 to 15 gram halco twisty or a R2S sea rock around 12 to 14 grams and chase salmon and trevally or flathead. If using SP's a 4 inch turtleback worm or 6 inch sandworm or whatever else I have in the bag. I need another tackle shop fix soon to restock on more gear and see whats new.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I guess I'll be spending my lunch hour at the tackle shop.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVQ8c2sAAAlfgAASQCEAEAIAEAAn4Z6AIABIak8jRPQ00mahT1ABoNMTwGU/XCxzLJjhZW5BJ1Ctvu/rOoOEF6E6dxBsJCYEfi7kinChIKh45tY=


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

A handful of WA pilchards. :wink:

(It would make the tackle box a bit smelly :shock: , but they seem to outfish the sp's / lures everytime)  

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

4" Salt Water Assassins in Baby Bass colour & Electric Chicken colour.... Caught so many fish on them. They're my "Go To" plastics for Squire & Pelagics.

4" GULP Turtleback Worm in Pumpkinseed (with or without watermelon fleck). Caught everything on it. (Whiting, Bream, Flatties, Squire, Tarpon, Netted Sweetlip, Grassies, Trevally, etc)

#2/#3 Squidgy Wriggler in Flash Prawn. (Bass, Bream, Trevally)


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

It's funny actually, I was browsing some forums on Breamaster the other day to see what the soft plastic of choice was for the bream that hang around the docklands... turns out to be the 6" Gulp Sandworm...

Not what I expected.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Garfish said:


> It's funny actually, I was browsing some forums on Breamaster the other day to see what the soft plastic of choice was for the bream that hang around the docklands... turns out to be the 6" Gulp Sandworm...
> 
> Not what I expected.


They work VERY well for Bream. Alot of people cut them in half as well. That way you get 2 SP's for the price of 1. But the big Bream have no problems smashing the full 6" placcy.

The camo of these also work very well for Whiting :wink:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I think the strategy may work rather well near the pylons of Princes Pier in Melbourne... I'm just waiting for a big wind to interfere with my fishing so I can take shelter underneath it...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my favourite sp's are the 6" Gulp Sandworm (camo) yes cut in half. Have caught everything from whiting to kingfish on these little blighters, and they catch fish no matter whether left to drift or worked along the bottom.

however I'm no fan of the other GULP sp's. I've tried a lot of them, but they just don't seem to produce fish.

My other favourite sp is the Berkley Powerbait 3" minnow in Pumpkinseed or Smelt.. again, flatties, bream, tailor, salmon and kings will smash these.

My 'go to' lure for kingfsih is the 5" Saltwater Assassin in white/silver fleck. An awesome lure whether trolled, bottom bounced or cast. Check 'em out!

Hard bodies... I've NEVER caught a decent fish on my (one and only) SX40... perhaps I ned a different colour or whatever but it just doesn't happen for me with that particular lure...Am I wierd? :shock: :roll: :wink: I have caught plenty on my SX48, but the SX40....bah! 

I mainly troll for bigger stuff anyway so I like the Rapala CD7's and CD9's in Pilchard colour and also mullet/red head (not sure what that colour is called)

I've also caught a bunch of fish on other 'no name' hardbodeis which are usually around 8-10cm long and dive to around 2 metres. Salmon, kingfish, tailor are my main targets with these. Lately I've been loving the Jaysea Lure that I got - a black/red one that can be towed at fast paddling speed.

anyway, enough talking - I need to go fishing as its been a few weeks!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVEeWHUAACvfgAASQIWAEqNoHAC/79/wMAD6bIip/qDVPU8mieo0HlHlND1GJ6g1I8jVM9TU9AgYIwjJganognpTRk9TQNAA9IBDofCrjE1PVfS8R4jyUog+nIdiwVItUq1YQnkVM2Vv0nsXmZMBvXCB/nYxdhGF4l0fl47EVFoqqrVNm3lHM/ckW1JclFcKaMVxSioeCBD66mVkgEK43TB2ThrQ01jkLOYwsOK8kpg9KxJ66I+EQZb7ULBwcq5dkaKamfQmGmd4xVZjCkr5752KLMhoVGgjohFTmqF4QpMXaBY6IIFK5rmakrTaM7k2HaHjdgLpDBAsn2vcUxIntYwwW7TRydapj47jwDslAsjiKVUcORdyRThQkFEeWHU=


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Red
Should we include a BAIT section. I know that some big fish has been caught on bait. Eg spooled1 21 kg monster.

The new sections could be be:

Salt / fresh
Live Bait
Dead bait.
With this format.
Bait Type - Target fish
Squid Strips - Flathead
Worms - Redfin

I know that some AKFFers catch their bait on the way out to were they are fishing.

Adrian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWREJHR0AABNfgAASQAOAEpCAEIA/793gIABkVPSeKeqPU8po2m1T1M9Uep+qGM0NT0CHqZBoGQGUEbOCU+P02bmNoNolC/XebJWWAxFVrAqc3JmsdQTMO+7yfVXw6Dcp5e7biIrLqPrZ5x86kfipmoRPQgcHCWpHoIQXYBWkkGo0oE/xdyRThQkBEJHR0A==


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Fresh Water,

SX 60& 40 Green/gold colours
Lively lures Mad mullet in bleeding Mullet colour,
Rapala JSR-4 Green/gold colour
Cabelas brand Grave Digger 

Salt,

Gold bomber,
SX 40s & 60 Green/Gold
Mad Mullet 
Nillsmaster Invincible


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

River2Sea Bubblepop 35 in fluro pink, is the only popper I have caught bream on, and I also have these in other colours but have had no luck, same with other poppers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Only need 2 lures for fresh.

1 quadspin or 4x4 in pink/black or green/black

1 EastCoast Codomatic

:wink:


----------

